# Java Help



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hello,
something really weird is happening with my computer. I cannot get Java to download to my computer, and removed my old java since it seemed to not be working. Now I am wondering if that was not the case. I was not worried about removing it since it is such an easy program to obtain! Apparently not anymore 

I cannot get in to chat. When I try to DL java it says the plug in is unavailable. That is on Firefox. When I try through IE it tells me I am not logged in, and I just had to log in twice just to be reocognized by FF. Needless to say the end result is that I can't get into the chat program and I was looking forward to chatting. This is the second day I have had this problem. The first day I just figured something was up either with the site, with java or with firefox. Now I am not so sure!

WTH is going on? Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

This happened to my father in law when he switched to Vista. We haven't been able to fix it, yet. Not sure if that's what's wrong with yours or not, but thought I'd toss that out there.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I was able to get it to work through netscape, but thats it. It stopped working after my last FireFox update, and I am betting it has something to do with that. No idea what is happening with IE though, thats weird.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

FinnFan said:


> This happened to my father in law when he switched to Vista. We haven't been able to fix it, yet. Not sure if that's what's wrong with yours or not, but thought I'd toss that out there.


I got Vista but never had problems here ...

I suspect it may be the Firefox update.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

I have vista and it works fine for me. where are you trying to download it from?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I just had a firefox update, and have no problems. I also just got two java updates which I haven't yet installed. The java auto-updater is doing it's thing, so maybe you'll get lucky and it will just come right to you soon?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This specific thing has not happened to me, but I would look for instructions on a "clean uninstall" for Java (including registry entries) and reinstall from scratch. It that doesn't work, I might try to reinstall IE and/or Firefox. I would guess that one or two files got corrupted in the update and are not overwriting because they seem ok to the installer. I have had strange things happen and had to reinstall IE.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will look into it! I have java back now, as it let me DL it for netscape, the Q is if that will still work with other browsers. I will keep working at it


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Just as follow up, the next time Firefox updated it had a problem so it did a complete new update (all on its own) and now it works just fine. So my guess is something was corrupted in the last update, and the new updated fixed it. 
*whew*


----------

